# Keops interlocking wood cabins - anyone used them?



## Lazurus (1 Aug 2020)

https://logcabins.co.uk/products/ms-car ... C236%2C237

Has anyon had any dealings with thi company for log cabins / workshops?


----------



## MikeG. (1 Aug 2020)

I don't know the company, but I do know the principles. It is very difficult to build these kits into something well insulated and long lasting. I'd be very cautious indeed if i were you.


----------



## Yojevol (1 Aug 2020)

Yes I bought my W/S from them. What would you like to know?
Brian


----------



## AJB Temple (2 Aug 2020)

Why are they hard to keep long lasting and insulate Mike? I ask because my wife is considering getting one (60mm thick wood) for use in her private area of the garden. 

I too would be interested in any experiences people have of them.


----------



## lurker (2 Aug 2020)

AJB Temple":aakpmvkl said:


> Why are they hard to keep long lasting and insulate Mike? I ask because my wife is considering getting one (60mm thick wood) for use in her private area of the garden.
> 
> I too would be interested in any experiences people have of them.



I have one on order so would also be interested.
I think I get the insulation point but the long lasting issue is a concern .
I would want to minimise this during installation.


----------



## Lazurus (2 Aug 2020)

Looking ahead to our impending house move, I am hoping to do a brick built workshop depensding on planning, however these do look good. The website is very informative and they seem well clued up on insulation and the issues with the building moving (as timber does) I was more concerned about the stability and quality of the larger size building and in particular the flat roof integral gutter. Also it would be a self build and the delivery is kerbside so a lot of humping methinks. Lastly was the question of the wooden floor supporting my large VB36 lathe at around 400 kg?


----------



## Yojevol (2 Aug 2020)

Yojevol":30opo6kz said:


> Yes I bought my W/S from them. What would you like to know?
> Brian


Further to my rather late post last night, I've just reviewed my 2 previous warnings  on log-cabin style of construction. You can find them here (4th post) and here (last post).
Brian


----------



## Lazurus (2 Aug 2020)

Thanks brian, this kind of justifies the building in bricks and mortar I think this has confirmed my fears. Much appreciated to prevent a costly error.


----------

